# Found: G1/4 - 1/2 ID - 3/4 OD Compression Fittings, 45's and 90's Rotary - G1/2 to G1/4 Reducers (2)



## BWG

I currently have 10 Monsoon Compression Fittings and 2 90 degree rotary fittings. They are blue and OG with the holes on the sides. Would love to score more of these and not have to pay the new prices.

However, I'm willing to use something else. Let me know what you have. I'll probably stock-pile some of them for current and future projects. Soft tubing is what I'm using.


----------



## Avacado

I have a **** ton of hardline compression fittings. are you only looking for barb fittings?









[SOLD] EK Fittings/Koolance QDC's


For sale: 5 EK Black Torque 16/12mm fittings (NEW never used) - 30$ Shipped 15 EK Black HTC-Classic 16/12mm fittings (NEW never used) - 65$ Shipped [SOLD] 3 Koolance QDC's Male+Female complete sets (NEW never used) - 60$ Shipped (For all 3 sets)




www.overclock.net


----------



## BWG

Avacado said:


> I have a **** ton of hardline compression fittings. are you only looking for barb fittings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SOLD] EK Fittings/Koolance QDC's
> 
> 
> For sale: 5 EK Black Torque 16/12mm fittings (NEW never used) - 30$ Shipped 15 EK Black HTC-Classic 16/12mm fittings (NEW never used) - 65$ Shipped [SOLD] 3 Koolance QDC's Male+Female complete sets (NEW never used) - 60$ Shipped (For all 3 sets)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


Soft tubing. I just added that because I anticipated that would happen lol


----------



## Avacado

BWG said:


> Soft tubing. I just added that because I anticipated that would happen lol


No worries. If you ever decide to run hardline, let me know. I have enough fittings for 5 loops.


----------



## drnilly007

Monsoon-90° Adapter | Page 2 | Sort By: Product Title A-Z - FrozenCPU.com


----------



## BWG

Yeah, I think I ordered some maybe 2 days after this from there lol.


----------

